# Men can you shake your "joe* like this?



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

This is pretty funny, but I guess like anything else, some people are uptight with this commercial. 



HuffPost Live


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes.


But there is no ring or ding.


Just a big dong.



Sorry, I'll get my coat and leave now.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I don't find it at all offensive. Just funny.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I love it So cute and funny!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I can shake it like nobody's business.

Whether anyone wants to see it is an entirely different question.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm literally amazed that my XW ain't somewhere up in that commercial helping them shake it!*


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

In my 20's I could shake it, in my 30's I could shake it with some liquid lubrication, now in my 40's...I'd call it more of a shifting than shaking.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I see a helluva lot more stuff shaking in V's Secret commercials. No, not complaining.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

bwaahahahahahahhahahaha, hilarious. In my youth yes, now a days I think my beer belly would jiggle way to much before my junk would.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Hilarious.

I guess the people angry about it are afraid that their precious children might find out that men have testicles.

And yes, Victoria Secret ads are way more raunchy ("TELL ME YOU CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT ME!, Heidi Klum asking you to slide down her chimney tonight).


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Another penis thread?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Another penis thread?


What?

Where?


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

I wish they would put this commercial on prime time rather than the Victoria Secrets commercial I just saw with bone thin models in underwear that barely covers their hooha's,I know you men love it, but .... the Joe Boxer boys are much cuter and that mystery of what's really behind those boxers


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

So if you think not being uptight means you can ask this , then maybe l can post one of chicks shooting an egg out of the girl , in the womens forum.
Coz l really wanna know can most girls do that :rofl: 
No joy when l tried it once, um we - nearly !


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

hahah!


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

the commercial would not bother me "if" it was on at an appropriate time. I do not want my 6 year old daughter asking about what the men are doing. 

if this was a line of ladies shaking boobies on the screen men and some women would be loving it, but since it is men shaking their "joes" back and forth it must be disgusting. 

also agree about the victorias secret models, I like the concept of the sexy lingerie, and the spice it can add to the bedroom AND everyday life, even know of a lot of women I would love to see in the assorted products BUT I do not find many of the models sexy, they are skinny and I know what their life is like as soon as the camera is turned off. there would be too many issues around them to make them a sexual creature to me. just the way I feel. 

would love to see my wife in more sexy lingerie but she does not see herself that way, yes I have bought some for her, yes I compliment her and yes it does get pulled off pretty fast.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

What's a "joe".

:scratchhead:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it is hilarious! I just don't want to be the guy on the end with the little, high pitched "ding-dong."


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

Cosmos said:


> I don't find it at all offensive. Just funny.


I agree - funny advertising and marketing.


----------

